# ¿Es ilegal sacar tu dinero de España y meterlo en una cuenta en Suiza?



## Ricardo1980 (12 Nov 2011)

Hola gente.

Leyendo por el foro e internet he visto esto y me ha resultado curioso:
7 mitos sobre las cuentas en bancos suizos

Entonces mi pregunta es: ¿Es ilegal que alguien tome su dinero y lo ponga en una cuenta en suiza (o un país similar)? 

Gracias.


----------



## Militarícese (12 Nov 2011)

¡¡¡Traidor!!!, ¡¡¡antiespañol!!!, ¡¡¡Fernando Alonso!!!


----------



## Ricardo1980 (12 Nov 2011)

Militarícese dijo:


> ¡¡¡Traidor!!!, ¡¡¡antiespañol!!!, ¡¡¡Fernando Alonso!!!



Jajaja. Sólo lo pregunto desde un punto de vista legal, no ético.


----------



## Alami (12 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Jajaja. Sólo lo pregunto desde un punto de vista legal, no ético.



Si es tuyo, justificable y lo transfieres a una cuenta en Suiza va a tu nombre, creo que es legal (al menos hasta 50000 €).

Por si se te ocurre ir en coche a Suiza con bastantes euros, ve con cuidado porque hay controles aleatorios de la Gendarmerie Francaise, y si te paran casi te desmontan el coche.


----------



## невежда (12 Nov 2011)

Claro que es legal , puedes hacerlo via transferencia. Luego pagas aquí a Hacienda y punto pelota. Ah! y etico es todo lo etico del mundo, mientras tú pages tus impuestos.


----------



## #%&! (12 Nov 2011)

Claro que es legal.

Lo que no es legal es que no declares a la Hacienda española los rendimientos que obtengas por las cuentas que tengas en Suiza.

Los bancos suizos no van a declarar a Hacienda lo que tu hayas ganado allí.


----------



## Chamuca (12 Nov 2011)

¿Puede saberse de que cantidad se trata?


----------



## docmadrid (12 Nov 2011)

Es legal, siempre que tu dinero sea en A claro. Como alguno dice tienes que pagar por las ganancias que tengas si lo inviertes y al contrario de lo que otro dice, el banco suizo si comunica a hacienda el importe de tus ganancias pero no en que has invertido.
Para tener una cuenta alla lo primero es viajar a suiza y abrir la cuenta aunque sea con 10 euros y luego haces la transferencia por el importe que te de la gana.
Has de comunicar al Banco de España que tienes una cuenta alla, supongo que sera una formalidad porque luego puedes retirar ingresar o lo que te de la gana la cantidad que quieres.
Ojo viajar con mas de 10000 euros sin declarar es ilegal, lo digo por si se te ocurre. Si no te pillan no pasa nada pero si te paran los gendarmes, guardia civil o los poli alemanes estas Jdido. Un saludo


----------



## pagaloquedebes (12 Nov 2011)

algunos comentarios anteriores:

1 es legal si es A
2 es legal si pagas a hacienda
3 te desmontan el coche
4 traidor!!

me pregunto si ponéis tantas trabas o veis mal lo que hacen con las remesas los inmis, ah... todo en A of course....


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (13 Nov 2011)

Va allí y abres la cuenta con 100 eurillos.

Y luego desde España haces la transferencia bancaria -insisto, por transferencia-. El banco se encarga de todo, y si no recuerdo mal, hasta 3 millones de euros no hay problema alguno.

Posteriormente deberás declarar en IRPF los intereses obtenido.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Jajaja. Sólo lo pregunto desde un punto de vista legal, no ético.



Claro que es legal..... pero es de idiotas.... hoy dia Hacienda llega a suiza también! 

Los Botín han regularizado 200 millones por la herencia familiar en Suiza - elConfidencial.com


----------



## jdblazquez (13 Nov 2011)

docmadrid dijo:


> Es legal, siempre que tu dinero sea en A claro. Como alguno dice tienes que pagar por las ganancias que tengas si lo inviertes y al contrario de lo que otro dice, el banco suizo si comunica a hacienda el importe de tus ganancias pero no en que has invertido.
> Para tener una cuenta alla lo primero es viajar a suiza y abrir la cuenta aunque sea con 10 euros y luego haces la transferencia por el importe que te de la gana.
> Has de comunicar al Banco de España que tienes una cuenta alla, supongo que sera una formalidad porque luego puedes retirar ingresar o lo que te de la gana la cantidad que quieres.
> Ojo viajar con mas de 10000 euros sin declarar es ilegal, lo digo por si se te ocurre. Si no te pillan no pasa nada pero si te paran los gendarmes, guardia civil o los poli alemanes estas Jdido. Un saludo



Esto de viajar con 10000 euros sin declarar no me queda claro. 

Si saco del banco esa cantidad y muestro el recibo del banco entiendo que ese dinero está declarado. Del mismo modo que si sacas ese dinero del banco, lo dejas en el colchón un tiempo y luego vuelves a ingresarlo en otro banco. Tienes los recibos luego es legal y declarado.

De todas formas lo de dinero A y B me sigue pareciendo un puto cuento, un mero invento de los bancos y gobiernos para tenernos controlados. 

El dinero es dinero, no deberias estar justificando continuamente de donde lo sacas. 
Si se quiere cobrar impuestos debería aplicarse otro sistema, aunque de hecho ya pagamos bastantes: IVA, IBI, Impuesto de circulación. Del mismo modo los intereses se pagan impuestos 2 veces. Esto es una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## jaws (13 Nov 2011)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Claro que es legal..... pero es de idiotas.... hoy dia Hacienda llega a suiza también!
> 
> Los Botín han regularizado 200 millones por la herencia familiar en Suiza - elConfidencial.com



De idiotas es mantener una cuenta en un banco español pudiendo tener la posibilidad de tener una fuera en un país mucho más seguro fiscal y bancariamente si tienes la posiblidad.

No se trata de defraudar, se trata de evitar a la autoridad bancaria española.

Si yo tuviese mucho dinero lo haría sin duda.


----------



## jdblazquez (13 Nov 2011)

jaws dijo:


> De idiotas es mantener una cuenta en un banco español pudiendo tener la posibilidad de tener una fuera en un país mucho más seguro fiscal y bancariamente si tienes la posiblidad.
> 
> No se trata de defraudar, se trata de evitar a la autoridad bancaria española.
> 
> Si yo tuviese mucho dinero lo haría sin duda.



Si yo tuviese mucho dinero posiblemente estaría tomando el sol o navegando en un velero y toda esta mierda de la crisis me importaría un pimiento.


----------



## rory (13 Nov 2011)

jdblazquez dijo:


> Si yo tuviese mucho dinero posiblemente estaría tomando el sol o navegando en un velero y toda esta mierda de la crisis me importaría un pimiento.



No hace falta tener mucho dinero para hacer eso, creéme...


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

jaws dijo:


> De idiotas es mantener una cuenta en un banco español pudiendo tener la posibilidad de tener una fuera en un país mucho más seguro fiscal y bancariamente si tienes la posiblidad.
> 
> No se trata de defraudar, se trata de evitar a la autoridad bancaria española.
> 
> Si yo tuviese mucho dinero lo haría sin duda.




Point one: ¿pero es que tu te crees que este "sistema de paraisos fiscales" va a durar cuando este sistema de cuatreros y ladrones llamado capitalismo reviente (que ya queda poco!)??? 
Me parece amigo que usted es más ingenuo que los que dejan el dinero "al alcance de las autoridades bancarias patrias"...

Point two: esta "obsesión" que se esta despertando últimamente de "esconder", "salir corriendo" con los cuartos ante las "terribles y sádicas haciendas nacionales" no deja de provocarme mucha risa... Algunos estan acojonaditos!!  pero creo que pasan algo por alto... NO OS DAIS CUENTA QUE NO HABRA SITIO DONDE ESCONDERSE (ni ahora ni en el futuro!) ante una marabunta "globalizada" de sociedades expoliadas, condenadas a la miseria y sobre todo muy cabreadas???


----------



## Marai (13 Nov 2011)

Hay mucha gente que apuesta por la quiebra del euro (especialmente entre los directivos de algunos bancos) y que han pasado sus ahorros a dólares invertidos en EEUU.

Sería interesante que alguien mirara flujos de capitales.


----------



## rory (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Leyendo por el foro e internet he visto esto y me ha resultado curioso:
> 7 mitos sobre las cuentas en bancos suizos
> ...



Mi duda es que si tú abres una cuenta en Suiza en euros y Alemania-Francia impulsan su zona de euro fuerte, ¿en qué moneda quedaría esa cuenta de Suiza?

¿En euros de la zona del eje franco alemán (euro pata negra) o euros PIIG (euros de pandereta)?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

Marai dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que apuesta por la quiebra del euro (especialmente entre los directivos de algunos bancos) y que han pasado sus ahorros a dólares invertidos en EEUU.
> 
> Sería interesante que alguien mirara flujos de capitales.



Y cuando quiebre el dolar (que será a continuación, sino antes), a que lo pasarán?? a donde iran???


----------



## micamor (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Entonces mi pregunta es: ¿Es ilegal que alguien tome su dinero y lo ponga en una cuenta en suiza (o un país similar)?
> 
> Gracias.



Si es legal.
Formas de hacerlo.
Totalmente legal.
TE abres una cuenta en suiza, declaras esa cuenta al Banco de España. Luego hacer las transferencias de tu dinero a esa cuenta. Cuando hagas la declaración de la renta, pones los rendimientos de ese dinero. Comunicas al banco en Suiza que informe a la hacienda española de los intereses generados en la cuenta.

Forma medio legal.
Te abres la cuenta en Suiza. Sacar el dinero de tu banco en España. Informas al Banco de España que te vas a Suiza con ese dinero (te autorizan como máximo 50.000 €), en el concepto dices que te lo vas a gastar en pu.tas (o algo similar). Cuando llegues al banco lo ingresas. Le comunicas al banco, que no quieres que informe de tu cuenta a la hacienda española. Ese banco te retendrá un 35% de los intereses generados, y mandará el 20% de forma anónima a la Hacienda Española.

Delito que se comete: No declarar tu cuenta al banco de España. Sin embargo no hay evasión de impuesto, ya que el BAnco Suizo los transfiere a España. Ahora bien, si se pone el impuesto del patrimonio, las cosas pueden cambiar.

Por cierto, sin declarar solo puedes pasar 10.000€ por la frontera, si te pillan con más, directamente te los confiscan. (te quedas jodido)


----------



## CaCO3 (13 Nov 2011)

micamor dijo:


> Por cierto, sin declarar solo puedes pasar 10.000€ por la frontera, si te pillan con más, directamente te los confiscan. (te quedas jodido)



Curioso: no puedo pasar más de 10.000 euros, pero sí puedo ir montado en un bmw de 50.000 euros. Y si no paso dinero líquido, sino lingotes de oro, ¿puedo pasar el quivalente a más de 10.000 euros?


----------



## felitic (13 Nov 2011)

Ante el panorama que tu describes, entonces lo mejor es gastarlo.
Un mesecito en St Tropez, un Ferrari, etc...
Me imagino el careto en el trabajo al salir del Ferrari: Jefe, abréme la puerta...:baba:

Solo estaba vacilando un poco.

El tema es muy serio.:



BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Point one: ¿pero es que tu te crees que este "sistema de paraisos fiscales" va a durar cuando este sistema de cuatreros y ladrones llamado capitalismo reviente (que ya queda poco!)???
> Me parece amigo que usted es más ingenuo que los que dejan el dinero "al alcance de las autoridades bancarias patrias"...
> 
> Point two: esta "obsesión" que se esta despertando últimamente de "esconder", "salir corriendo" con los cuartos ante las "terribles y sádicas haciendas nacionales" no deja de provocarme mucha risa... Algunos estan acojonaditos!!  pero creo que pasan algo por alto... NO OS DAIS CUENTA QUE NO HABRA SITIO DONDE ESCONDERSE (ni ahora ni en el futuro!) ante una marabunta "globalizada" de sociedades expoliadas, condenadas a la miseria y sobre todo muy cabreadas???


----------



## XXavier (13 Nov 2011)

caco3 dijo:


> Curioso: no puedo pasar más de 10.000 euros, pero sí puedo ir montado en un bmw de 50.000 euros. Y si no paso dinero líquido, sino lingotes de oro, ¿puedo pasar el quivalente a más de 10.000 euros?



A mí me detuvo una vez uno de esos controles de la gendarmería que ha mencionado otro forero en este hilo, y me hicieron una pregunta muy precisa:

¿Lleva Ud. dinero *o medios de pago* por valor de más de 10000€...?

Como tenía poco dinero encima, y ni siquiera llevaba VISA, contesté directamente que no, y me dejaron en paz después de preguntar unas cuantas cosas más, como en dónde trabajaba y a qué me dedicaba exactamente. Me quedó la duda de si la VISA se consideraría 'medio de pago' a efectos de la pregunta. Quizá se referían a cheques de viajero o cheques bancarios... Desde luego, tengo la seguridad de que si te encuentran oro por valor de más de 10000€, te lo decomisan directamente...


----------



## Josepe (13 Nov 2011)

rory dijo:


> Mi duda es que si tú abres una cuenta en Suiza en euros y Alemania-Francia impulsan su zona de euro fuerte, ¿en qué moneda quedaría esa cuenta de Suiza?
> 
> ¿En euros de la zona del eje franco alemán (euro pata negra) o euros PIIG (euros de pandereta)?



Me preguntaba lo mismo :/


----------



## Juanjillo (13 Nov 2011)

Pero yo pregunto.

Aunque sea legal, te abres una cuenta en Suiza y la declaras al fisco Español. Tu has ido de legal y tal...

Imaginemos que nunca te han hecho una inspección....La pregunta es: ¿Saltan las alarmas y te miran hasta la cera de los oídos si has declarado una cuenta en Suiza? Se supone que el que la abre no es un mileurista...


----------



## Josepe (13 Nov 2011)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Pero yo pregunto.
> 
> Aunque sea legal, te abres una cuenta en Suiza y la declaras al fisco Español. Tu has ido de legal y tal...
> 
> Imaginemos que nunca te han hecho una inspección....La pregunta es: ¿Saltan las alarmas y te miran hasta la cera de los oídos si has declarado una cuenta en Suiza? Se supone que el que la abre no es un mileurista...



Yo creo que si, hacienda va desesperado por recaudar, imprime los post de burbuja y cuando vengan a preguntar se los das


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (13 Nov 2011)

Cuando miles de mafiosos, dictadores, sátrapas y piratas *Malayos* de diversa índole no han dudado en enviar su dinero a una cuenta en Suiza, que todavía alguien pregunte si es legal sacar dinero de un país, incluído Ejpaña, y meterlo en una cuenta suiza demuestra que en este mundo todavía hay gente con mentalidad de "Fresita". :rolleye:


----------



## Pat (13 Nov 2011)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Point one: ¿pero es que tu te crees que este "sistema de paraisos fiscales" va a durar cuando este sistema de cuatreros y ladrones llamado capitalismo reviente (que ya queda poco!)???
> Me parece amigo que usted es más ingenuo que los que dejan el dinero "al alcance de las autoridades bancarias patrias"...
> 
> Point two: esta "obsesión" que se esta despertando últimamente de "esconder", "salir corriendo" con los cuartos ante las "terribles y sádicas haciendas nacionales" no deja de provocarme mucha risa... Algunos estan acojonaditos!!  pero creo que pasan algo por alto... NO OS DAIS CUENTA QUE NO HABRA SITIO DONDE ESCONDERSE (ni ahora ni en el futuro!) ante una marabunta "globalizada" de sociedades expoliadas, condenadas a la miseria y sobre todo muy cabreadas???





Discrepo; a través de la historia SIEMPRE ha habido reductos a salvo de los excesos de la mayoría. Suiza es uno de estos reductos.
Eg
Un Judio Alemán quien estaba lo bastante precavido y sacaba una buena suma tenía dinero para empezar, anuqué hay que decirlo; si el judío no salió de Alemania los nazis y los bancos Suizos intentaba apropiarse de esta dinero. 
Searching for Records Relating to Nazi Gold: Part I

Asi ya sabes, siempre que dejas un rastreo de papeles tus herederos tendrán opciones a disfrutar de vuestro dinero en el caso que no legas a suiza para disfrutar de lo ahorrado


----------



## HRM (13 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta que hace mi padre mientras os estoy leyendo.. ¿Y si en vez de Suiza lo haces en Andorra?


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Nov 2011)

Yo solo os voy a decir una cosa, por un familiar mio, piloto de iberia entonces, en 1975, sé que dias antes de morir franco, una de las pistas de barajas estaba reservada por la guardia civil, con decenas aviones de iberia cargandose de dinero, pesetas, divisas, oro , alhajas, antigüedades y demás, rumbo a Suiza, Inglaterra y EEUU, ¡Se cargaron mas de doscientos vuelos a esos países, aviones cargados de dinero, oro, etc...! las familias militares y franquistas lo sacaron TODO. Billones de pesetas de la época.


----------



## Maiquelnein (13 Nov 2011)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Yo solo os voy a decir una cosa, por un familiar mio, piloto de iberia entonces, en 1975, sé que dias antes de morir franco, una de las pistas de barajas estaba reservada por la guardia civil, con decenas aviones de iberia cargandose de dinero, pesetas, divisas, oro , alhajas, antigüedades y demás, rumbo a Suiza, Inglaterra y EEUU, ¡Se cargaron mas de doscientos vuelos a esos países, aviones cargados de dinero, oro, etc...! las familias militares y franquistas lo sacaron TODO. Billones de pesetas de la época.



¡Ah! La patria, la bandera, los últimos refugios de los cobardes.  ¡Transición maliempleada!


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 Nov 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Leyendo se me ocurre otra pregunta, otro escenario.
Imaginemos que España deja el euro y su neopeseta se devalúa a la mitad.
Mi dinero (supuestamente en euros) y en suiza, ¿se vería afectado de alguna manera? Lo planteo siempre de forma legal.

Gracias.


----------



## Juanjillo (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Leyendo se me ocurre otra pregunta, otro escenario.
> Imaginemos que España deja el euro y su neopeseta se devalúa a la mitad.
> Mi dinero (*supuestamente en euros*) y en suiza, ¿se vería afectado de alguna manera? Lo planteo siempre de forma legal.
> ...



Tu dinero estaría en Francos Suizos, así que entiendo que no se devaluaría....A no ser que se devaluara el Franco Suizo claro...


----------



## docmadrid (13 Nov 2011)

no tiene porque, las cuentas abiertas pueden ser en euros, francos suizos, dolares o la moneda que quieras siempre previo pago del cambio a la moneda que quieras...


----------



## Pat (13 Nov 2011)

docmadrid dijo:


> no tiene porque, las cuentas abiertas pueden ser en euros, francos suizos, dolares o la moneda que quieras siempre previo pago del cambio a la moneda que quieras...





Creí que Suizo tenía una sistema distinto cuando las cuentas estaban en otro divisa que el Franco Suizo. El banco suizo compraba bonos triple AAA de la moneda que quieras y estos era tu dinero. Si han comprado “bonos Griegos” vaya sorpresa…..
No sé si aún continúan con el mismo sistema, pero si lo hacen lo mejor será pedir que compren Bonos Alemanes………


----------



## PumukiCabreado (13 Nov 2011)

Y por que no Andorra como dice un compañero?


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 Nov 2011)

docmadrid dijo:


> no tiene porque, las cuentas abiertas pueden ser en euros, francos suizos, dolares o la moneda que quieras siempre previo pago del cambio a la moneda que quieras...



Ah vale. ¿Y qué pasa en caso de desaparecer una moneda por completo?
Por ejemplo, cuando la Alemania nazi perdió la guerra, habían depósitos en marcos alemanes del reich, ¿qué ocurrió entonces?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

Pat dijo:


> Discrepo; a través de la historia SIEMPRE ha habido reductos a salvo de los excesos de la mayoría. Suiza es uno de estos reductos.
> Eg
> Un Judio Alemán quien estaba lo bastante precavido y sacaba una buena suma tenía dinero para empezar, anuqué hay que decirlo; si el judío no salió de Alemania los nazis y los bancos Suizos intentaba apropiarse de esta dinero.
> Searching for Records Relating to Nazi Gold: Part I
> ...




Yo solo te digo una cosa... venimos de la explosión de la burbuja de las ".com" en los 90, del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria actual y vamos a velocidades supersónicas camino del estallido de la madre de todas las burbujas... LA BURBUJA DE LA DEUDA!!! cuya onda expansiva dejará el planeta como un descampao suburbial. 
¿Tu tre crees que va a haber economia (americana, europea o asiatica) que sobreviva ?? 
¿que va a suponer todo esto?? evidentemente un cambio de ciclo y sobre todo de SISTEMA!! Una reordenación de la riqueza y la eliminación de todo sistema parasitario y cancerigeno como son los paraisos fiscales.

Piensa usted que tras un euro masacrado (con lo que ello implica!!) que no es otra cosa que el hundimiento de las economias Alemana, francesa y en general europea (y el dolar exactamente igual!!).... éstas sociedas masacradas van a "respetar" a esas pequeñas cuevas de ali baba llamadas paraisos fiscales que han sido su cancer y la sanguijuela de los estados del bienestar occidentales???

Cree usted realmente que una sociedad europea arruinada y depauperada va a respetar y permitir a la "pacifica y ordenada" suiza, Monaco, lichtenstein o Andorra.... sobrevivir y seguir campando a sus anchas???
Permitame que le diga sin acritud que es usted muy ingenuo!!


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 Nov 2011)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Yo solo te digo una cosa... venimos de la explosión de la burbuja de las ".com" en los 90, del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria actual y vamos a velocidades supersónicas camino del estallido de la madre de todas las burbujas... LA BURBUJA DE LA DEUDA!!! cuya onda expansiva dejará el planeta como un descampao suburbial.
> ¿Tu tre crees que va a haber economia (americana, europea o asiatica) que sobreviva ??
> ¿que va a suponer todo esto?? evidentemente un cambio de ciclo y sobre todo de SISTEMA!! Una reordenación de la riqueza y la eliminación de todo sistema parasitario y cancerigeno como son los paraisos fiscales.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces compro oro o latas de atún y lo guardo en Suiza?
O mejor, atún en latas de oro. Eso sí que no pierde valor


----------



## Pat (13 Nov 2011)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Yo solo te digo una cosa... venimos de la explosión de la burbuja de las ".com" en los 90, del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria actual y vamos a velocidades supersónicas camino del estallido de la madre de todas las burbujas... LA BURBUJA DE LA DEUDA!!! cuya onda expansiva dejará el planeta como un descampao suburbial.
> ¿Tu tre crees que va a haber economia (americana, europea o asiatica) que sobreviva ??
> ¿que va a suponer todo esto?? evidentemente un cambio de ciclo y sobre todo de SISTEMA!! Una reordenación de la riqueza y la eliminación de todo sistema parasitario y cancerigeno como son los paraisos fiscales.
> 
> ...





*Olvidas la capacidad de improvisación del capitalismo*


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> ¿Entonces compro oro o latas de atún y lo guardo en Suiza?
> O mejor, atún en latas de oro. Eso sí que no pierde valor



haga usted lo que quiera, como si se desayuna las onzas de oro con ketchup!..... pero tenga claro que con la que se avecina eso de "huir" y esconderse con el botin.... lo va a tener francamente complicado! 

es lo que tiene un mundo globalizado.... que siempre estarás localizable y al alcance!!


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

Pat dijo:


> *Olvidas la capacidad de improvisación del capitalismo*



Ya veremos, ya veremos... esa capacidad de improvisación! 
Para mi el hombre sigue siendo muy primario pese a lo que la gente se cree...


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 Nov 2011)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> haga usted lo que quiera, como si se desayuna las onzas de oro con ketchup!..... pero tenga claro que con la que se avecina eso de "huir" y esconderse con el botin.... lo va a tener francamente complicado!
> 
> es lo que tiene un mundo globalizado.... que siempre estarás localizable y al alcance!!



Hombre, alguna opción habrá, ¿no?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Hombre, alguna opción habrá, ¿no?



Digame usted cual?? 

sorprendame... yo ya le he puesto el contexto.


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Ah vale. ¿Y qué pasa en caso de desaparecer una moneda por completo?
> Por ejemplo, cuando la Alemania nazi perdió la guerra, habían depósitos en marcos alemanes del reich, ¿qué ocurrió entonces?



Creo que se cambiaron por:

Los primeros 1000 Reichsmark a 1RM : 1 Deutsche Mark.
Los siguientes a 10RM : 1 DM.


----------



## docmadrid (13 Nov 2011)

Alguna vez di mi opinion para el que no la haya leido o le interese ahi va. Uno de los mayores expertos en la superviviencia económica es el pueblo judio( ojo yo no lo soy). Y de siempre han dicho que para no arruinarse bajo ninguna condición mundial hay que dividir el patrimonio en tres partes iguales.
Una en posesiones( casa, terrenos, sellos.....), otra en cash( euros, dolares, francos suizos...) y la tercera en joyas(oro platino diamantes...). Muchos ya tenemos una casa y ese aspecto ya esta cubierto, pues los otros dos tercios a partes iguales. Yo ahora estoy en oro al 80% pero claro mis ahorros no son muchos pero realmente creo que las 2 monedas principales van a la inflacion descarada pero como opiniones hay gustos y colores. Espero haberle servido a alguien. Un saludo


----------



## HRM (13 Nov 2011)

Ir a Suiza para dejar 100 euros supone un enorme gasto, aunque luego hagas transferencia desde España. ¿No es más factible en Andorra como pregunté anteriormente? ¿Algun ejperto en el Foro, por favor?


----------



## eolico (13 Nov 2011)

Vaya tonteria lo del limite de 10000 o 50000 euros. Te llevas la chequera y les haces un cheque por lo que sea.


----------



## kerberos (14 Nov 2011)

docmadrid dijo:


> Una en posesiones( casa, terrenos, *sellos*.....), otra en cash( euros, dolares, francos suizos...) y la tercera en joyas(oro platino diamantes...). Muchos ya tenemos una casa y ese aspecto ya esta cubierto, pues los otros dos tercios a partes iguales. Yo ahora estoy en oro al 80% pero claro mis ahorros no son muchos pero realmente creo que las 2 monedas principales van a la inflacion descarada pero como opiniones hay gustos y colores. Espero haberle servido a alguien. Un saludo



*Sellos. Sellos. Sellos.* ::


----------



## XXavier (14 Nov 2011)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Ah vale. ¿Y qué pasa en caso de desaparecer una moneda por completo?
> Por ejemplo, cuando la Alemania nazi perdió la guerra, habían depósitos en marcos alemanes del reich, ¿qué ocurrió entonces?



Sus propietarios hubieron de esperar a la reforma monetaria de 1948 (en las tres zonas USA, francesa y británica). No perdieron todo el dinero, y la conversión fue complicada, puesto que había muchos casos.

Aquí hay un artículo de Wikipedia sobre el tema. Previsiblemente, está en alemán...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Währungsreform_1948_(Westdeutschland)

En España, tras la Guerra Civil, se vivió una situación parecida respecto a las 'pesetas rojas'. Por poner un ejemplo, los saldos bancarios en los que no se hubieran registrado abonos desde el 18-7-36 se convirtieron a la par, y se aplicaron coeficientes reductores en casos distintos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2011)

HRM dijo:


> Una pregunta que hace mi padre mientras os estoy leyendo.. ¿Y si en vez de Suiza lo haces en Andorra?



Andorra es medio España. No hace falta añadir nada más.

Sí, transferir dinero legal a Suiza es legal (pero tienen que ser _mucho_ dinero, unos 80.000€ mínimo). Sí, en caulquier banco importante en Suiza hablan inglés primero y español después (_alguien_ sabe español).

Tema tratado hasta el aburrimiento hace 18 meses:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-un-mes-en-sacar-ahorros-fuera-de-espana.html



Juanjillo dijo:


> Tu dinero estaría en Francos Suizos, así que entiendo que no se devaluaría....A no ser que se devaluara el Franco Suizo claro...



Las cuentas en Suiza las tienes en la divisa que te de la gana, incluido el CHF.

*El dinero guardado en Suiza estuvo seguro aún durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.* No hay que decir más. Suiza es el país más rico y próspero de Europa, guardado por una población de ciudadanos-soldados que guardan el rifle de asalto y la munición en su casa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2011)

docmadrid dijo:


> Alguna vez di mi opinion para el que no la haya leido o le interese ahi va. Uno de los mayores expertos en la superviviencia económica es el pueblo judio( ojo yo no lo soy). Y de siempre han dicho que para no arruinarse bajo ninguna condición mundial hay que dividir el patrimonio en tres partes iguales.
> Una en posesiones( casa, terrenos, sellos.....), otra en cash( euros, *dolares*, francos suizos...) y la tercera en joyas(oro platino *diamantes*...).



Los diamantes son una de las peores "inversiones" que existen:_ Diamonds are for suckers._

Los dólares USA dejaron de circular en 1971 (suspensión de la ligazón dólar-oro). Desde 1971 los "dólares" son "notas de la reserva federal", unos papelitos verdes que yo no compraría bajo ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## XXavier (14 Nov 2011)

eolico dijo:


> Vaya tonteria lo del limite de 10000 o 50000 euros. Te llevas la chequera y les haces un cheque por lo que sea.



Los que hablan de billetes están pensando en 'dinero b'.


----------



## XXavier (14 Nov 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Los dólares USA dejaron de circular en 1971 (suspensión de la ligazón dólar-oro). Desde 1971 los "dólares" son "notas de la reserva federal", unos papelitos verdes que yo no compraría bajo ninguna circunstancia.



Todas las monedas están en el mismo caso del dólar USA. Ninguna mantiene relación con el oro. De hecho, hasta 1971, todas lo hacían a tarvés del dólar USA. A partir de entonces, solo mantuvo esa condición el franco suizo, pero por pocos años.


----------

